# Please Pray for my kitty, Bubba.



## abrad3 (Dec 29, 2005)

My 8-year old Russian Blue mix suffered an aortic thromboembolism (aka saddle thrombus) early yesterday morning and is not recovering. He will continue treatment to dissolve the clot but the prognosis is grim and I'm in shambles. Please pray for my kitty to get well and come home where he is missed.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Your cat is in my prayers. I'm sorry to hear about your cat and hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about your cat. Russian blues are beautiful, I bet he is a handsome boy. 
My thought are with you and your cat.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I will pray for you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I went and lit a candle for your kitty. Im so sorry this is happening. Sending healing energy your way.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh, that is awful. I'm so sorry for what you're going thru. Sending lots of positive thoughts to you and Bubba during this extremely difficult time.


----------



## abrad3 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers.*

Our beloved Bubba went over the rainbow bridge this morning.

He will forever be remembered and forever loved.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe... {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am so sorry about Bubba.  He was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so so very sorry for your loss.  

I'll sadly move this over to the Rainbow Bridge for you. Abrad3 has also started a loving tribute here: Bubba's tribute.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

What a beautiful cat. Rest in peace dear Bubba.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

May your sweet Bubba RIP. I sm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry. I know your heart must be breaking.
Always try to remember the good things!

I will go read your tribute


----------

